# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  يرنامج Flash CAD 2007-1001.7220 (ه. مدنية)

## ashrafwater

*[frame="7 70"]FlashCAD 2007.1001.7220 
برنامج FlashCAD برنامج شبيه بالأوتوكاد يقوم البرنامج ببناء وتشييد المنازل بتصميم ثلاثي الابعاد احترافي صمم فلل صمم مساجد صمم مدارس صمم جمعيات صمم مطاعم و صمم مطابخ ومنازل واي شيء تطمح له واخرجها بشكل كانه تصميم حقيقي برنامج احترافي بالفعل ومتوافق مع Windows NT/2K/XP/2003 

الرابط 
http://www.jsoftj.com/Download-1704-....html?sdi=3054[/frame]*

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا شروفه ...

برنامج مفيد وخاصة ً لطلبة الهندسة والمهندسين ...

----------


## نافذة صحار

شكرا جزيلاً

----------


## ahmed611

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

 موفق بإذن الله ..

----------

